# New user intro



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

Thought I would put my first post here to say howdy. I've been following LCN and Grass Daddy for a bit and just happened to see the sticker on Grass Daddys spreader for TLF.

I'm in Cincinnati and have mostly tall fescue. I've had the house for about five years and have been struggling up until last year. I've used tru-green, the Scott's 4 step program, back to a local lawn care company and finally have discovered milorganite. As of now, the yard is greening up nicely and I put down my prodiamine a few weeks ago when it was warm...before ultimately snowing lol. Its rained a lot so I can't get my first now in, so this is what the yard looks like as of easter (happy toddler for added cuteness)



I have a soil savvy kit sent out and waiting on results.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome! Glad you're here!


----------



## thytuff1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Welcome to TLF....


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Welcome , i am new here also and you will find that the people here are more than willing to help out a newbie.


----------



## M_GEEZY MW (Apr 6, 2018)

Right on, I just joined this site yesterday after seeing a shirt for TLF on Connor Ward's YouTube channel (he is the guy with the SUPER short cut lawn that looks like a golf green!). I too am located in Cincinnati and was finally able to get the lawn cut after all that rain... and snow... even though I am pretty sure they are calling for snow again for overnight tonight! Looking forward to seeing how your lawn progresses this year since we are neighbors! Cheers!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

@M_GEEZY MW 
@iowa jim 
@Noclssgt

Welcome to the 3 of you. Seems like the videos and the TLF swag are a good way to help others find out about TLF to become more knowledgeable on lawn care. It is a fun hobby for sure.

I do want to warn you... This forum can be dangerous for your wallet. It does not have to be but it can be.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Tell me about it. Right now i have 25 bags of peat moss, 10 bags of mliorganite, a new lawn roller, a new core creator and on my way to look at a dethatcher. Still have 40 lbs. of elite kbg to buy yet. Okay i am done crying now.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@Noclssgt welcome!



iowa jim said:


> Tell me about it. Right now i have 25 bags of peat moss, 10 bags of mliorganite, a new lawn roller, a new core creator and on my way to look at a dethatcher. Still have 40 lbs. of elite kbg to buy yet. Okay i am done crying now.


^^ sounds like a FUN project.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

^^ had me at 10 bags of milorganite :nod:

Welcome all to TLF


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF, Noclssgt. Now, answer me this: Skyline, Gold Star, or Empress?


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Welcome to TLF, Noclssgt. Now, answer me this: Skyline, Gold Star, or Empress?


Lol! You know, being a Cincinnati native, i have to say skyline. Honestly though, i will eat any of them.


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> @M_GEEZY MW
> @iowa jim
> @Noclssgt
> 
> ...


Yeah I've seen this can add up quick. Seems the lawn chemicals is the most expensive part when you get into tenacity and some of the others. My aerator wasn't too expensive that I bought last year. I am trying to get the wife to let me get a timemaster though.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome. I won't turn any of it down, but my favorite is a large 4-way with onions.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

For the new members​

Lawn Memes


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Colonel Korn: do you leave your garage unlocked. ha ha.


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

Welcome you all..


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

So I got two things accomplished today:
Managed to sneak in a new mower
Managed to get my first cut in for the year (and with said new mower)





My lines aren't perfect, probably going to be hard to with my hills. But, I'm sure it's also not being used to the mower either.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks awesome. You seem to be in full growth.

I tend to avoid the stripes going perpendicular to the house so if the lines are not straight, it is not as noticeable.

How fast is the mower stow change?


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> It looks awesome. You seem to be in full growth.
> 
> I tend to avoid the stripes going perpendicular to the house so if the lines are not straight, it is not as noticeable.
> 
> How fast is the mower stow change?


That it is. I mowed at 4" and bagged a few lines to see how well it mulched up the clippings. There were some blades of grass in there that were still about 3" long so it was really taking off.

Very fast. There's just a lever on each side of the handle that moves a pin out. Pull those and the lever moves easily. I put the mower in the shed tonight and it took way less space than I expected. I still managed to fit my 16" ryobi next to it.

I probably should change the way I mow with this like you said. With the my 42" riding mower it's not a problem to get perfect lines. Think I'm going to get the stripe kit ordered so I can do some double-fats and will change my direction of mowing.


----------

